# Rootserver: Sicher, schnell und Stabil =)



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Hey^^
Z.Z. bin ich voll heiß auf meinen Rootserverlein =D
Auch wenn ich lieber Linux einsetzen würde bin ich mehr oder weniger auf Windoof gezwungen.
Um mir ein paar Lizenzen zu sparen, ist auf dem Root Windows XP Pro drauf.
Hier mal die groben Hardwaredaten:
- Intel® Core™ i7-920 Quad-Core (4x 2,67 Ghz)
- 8GB DDR3 RAM
- 2 x 500 GB SATA-II HDD (RAID 1)

Noch ist die Kiste ausgeschaltet, ich teste erstmal alles auf einem virtuellem WinXP bei mir zuhause.
Bisher hab ich folgendes gemacht:
- AntiVir (Premium) installiert und so eingestellt, dass es automatisch agiert
- Windoof Firewall aktiviert (alle Ports bis auf FTP und HTTP(s) gesperrt)
- IIS installiert und FTP sowie Websites eingerichtet
- alle visuellen Effekte aufs minimum reduziert
- niedrigste Auflösung (glaub war 800x600), kein Hintergrundbild (liebliches schwarz)
- mit BootVis Bootvorgang optimiert
- GUIstartup deaktiviert
- Autostart bereinigt

Fällt euch noch was ein?
Oder irgendwelche Vorschläge, was nicht passt o.Ä?

LG
Nira =)


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Fällt euch noch was ein?
> Oder irgendwelche Vorschläge, was nicht passt o.Ä?



Windows XP als Serversoftware. Willst du eine Spamschleuder ins Netz hängen? *g*


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

ich wusste das solch kommentar kommt - du bist bestimmt auch totaler Microsofthasser mit einem großen Herzen für Linuxversionen... ^^
Prinzipiell gibts ja bei dieser Windoof-Reihe eh kaum unterschiede. Die Vorurteile sind auch schon veraltet... ^^


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich wusste das solch kommentar kommt - du bist bestimmt auch totaler Microsofthasser mit einem großen Herzen für Linuxversionen... ^^
> Prinzipiell gibts ja bei dieser Windoof-Reihe eh kaum unterschiede. Die Vorurteile sind auch schon veraltet... ^^



Mh - wenn ich das richtig deute... wirst du sicher glücklich mit dem Server.... *g*


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

ich glaub zammi ist nicht ausgelastet, dir juckt das fell, oder?^^
Ich schreib dir ne PM nach nem halben Jahr und sag dir, ob ich glücklich mit dem bin oder nicht - versprochen =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und jetzt gogo, b2t =D


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. August 2009)

Lächerlich ein Desktopbetriebssystem als "Rootserver" verwenden und Leute die Ahnung haben als Mircosofthasser beschimpfen!

Wenn man schon einen Server betreiben will dann richtig kostet dann halt --> Windows Server 2003 

Für was soll der Server überhaupt sein, wenn er schon zu Hause steht (upload ist ja eher bescheiden...)?


----------



## poTTo (17. August 2009)

Du kannst die Farbtiefe noch auf 16bit umstellen, wenn mal ein Remotezugriff etc. nötig ist.

Ansonsten würde mich auch interessieren was dein "ROOT" für eine Aufgabe später hat, weil wenn er zu Hause steht und nicht grad eine SDSL Leitung liegt, ist der Upload sehr bescheiden von den deutschen Providern. Naja außer Wilhelm-Tell nutzer, Glasfaser mit 100Mbit down / 5mbit Up.

und ich würd ebenfalls WinServer2003 anraten, also wenn man es richtig machen will nutzt man kein Desktop OS. Oder frag ZAM ob er dir nen LINUX Crashkurs gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> und ich würd ebenfalls WinServer2003 anraten, also wenn man es richtig machen will nutzt man kein Desktop OS. Oder frag ZAM ob er dir nen LINUX Crashkurs gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anwendungsbereich und Anbindung würden mich auch interessieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Linux kann ich, bin aber auf windoof gebunden - leider =(

das mit 16bit farbtiefe hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen^^
Ansonsten sind so keine großen Anforderungen an den Server.
Hier und da mal ein paar kleine Repositories, Webseiten und ftp.
Nebenbei (also ist zZ eig nur Spielerrei) 1-2Teamspeakserver + 1-2 counterstrike server.

Anbindung über 1000MBit, mehrfach redundant bei Link11 in Frankfurt am Main. Up-/Down-, sowie Pingtechnisch überhaupt keine Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Windows darum, weil ich eine Haussteuerung programmiere. zZ noch auf Windoof-Basis.
Linux würde zwar auch gehen, aber wieso sollte ich mir die doppelte Arbeit machen? Lieber bring ich erstmal die eine Baustelle fertig, bevor ich mich um die nächste kümmere.
Und das ganze muss auf nen Server liegen, der ständig an ist und eine schnelle Anbindung hat. Wegen den ganzen Informationen, die ich damit sammel... mehr infos sag ich nicht bzw darf ich nicht sagen^^

LG
Nira

Edit:
Hab mich nochmal speziell zu WinServer <-> WinXP schlau gemacht.
Im Grunde nimmt sichs nichts, die Server Editionen bringen halt nur eine bessere Rechte/Benutzer (AD etc.) verwaltung mit, was ich nicht brauche und sind abgespeckt, was man mit XP auch locker machen kann. Von daher würden sich die Mehrkosten nicht lohnen.

Edit2: sagt jetzt nicht ihr seid sprachlos... o.o xD


----------



## e-x-i (18. August 2009)

Mein Tip noch statt IIS nehm dir doch XAMPP da haste den super Apache mit PHP / MySQL / FTP und sogar E-Mail ist alles dabei und kannste so einstellen wie du es willst ;-)

Hier mal eben nen Link: http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-windows.html

Weil IIS ist nix gescheites finde ich außer du willst nur statischen HTML ausgeben.

Noch nen Link zum Thema Firewalleinstellungen: http://www.serverhowto.de/Firewall-Szenarien.70.0.html


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Fällt euch noch was ein?
> Oder irgendwelche Vorschläge, was nicht passt o.Ä?



Ich würde da spontan den Punkt "automatische Backups" vermissen.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

XAMPP... naja, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, finde allerdings das ganze ding ist zu unsicher bzw zu offen =/
Oder bin ich da falsch informiert? hab mich damit noch nicht sonderlich beschäftigt. ^^

Zum Backup:
Ist ja im Grunde (Hardware) Raid1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten alle wichtigen Dokumente etc., also all das, was in den Repositories liegt, wird auf insgeamt 2 Servern, 3 PCs und einer externen Festplatte gespeichert - alle auf dem selben Stand. =)

Und falls mal der Server abschmieren sollte, warum auch immer, ist es auch mal gut wieder alle Einstellungen von vorne zu machen. So beschäftigt man sich nochmal damit und entdeckt vllt hinzugekommene neue Optionen. => mehr sicherheit und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke ^.^
Nira =)


----------



## e-x-i (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> XAMPP... naja, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, finde allerdings das ganze ding ist zu unsicher bzw zu offen =/
> Oder bin ich da falsch informiert? hab mich damit noch nicht sonderlich beschäftigt. ^^



Also ist mir persönlich nichts bekannt, lasse mich aber gerne besserem belehren ;-)

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es schon sicher ich glaube da muss man mehr schauen das XP kein Loch offen lässt.

Ich persönlich finde aber XAMPP schon ganz super könntest ja aber auch Apache/PHP/MySQL einzeln installieren musst aber dann sehr viel selber konfigurieren. 

lg


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

e-x-i schrieb:


> Also ist mir persönlich nichts bekannt, lasse mich aber gerne besserem belehren ;-)



So ganz sicher bin ich mir bei dieser Thematik auch nicht und kann nur das berichten, was ich überflogen/gesehen/gehört habe.
Werd mich heute Abend mal intensiv damit beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Was sagst du nun Zam, bist auf einmal weg.. =(

Nira ^-^


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

ok, nu läuft doch win webserver 2k8 drauf =D


----------



## poTTo (20. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> Was sagst du nun Zam, bist auf einmal weg.. =(
> 
> Nira ^-^



Schreib ihm doch ne PM ^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

e-x-i schrieb:


> Mein Tip noch statt IIS nehm dir doch XAMPP da haste den super Apache mit PHP / MySQL / FTP und sogar E-Mail ist alles dabei und kannste so einstellen wie du es willst ;-)
> 
> Hier mal eben nen Link: http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-windows.html
> 
> ...



Bitte erzähl doch keinen Blödsinn. Nichts gegen XAMPP, aber die Behauptung, daß IIS nur statische HTML-Seiten ausgeben kann ist einfach nur Schwachsinn.
Wir entwickeln mit ASP.Net unsere Webportale und die sind alles andere, als nur statisch. Deine Behauptung zeigt mir, daß du nie über die Grundkonfiguration des IIS hinaus gekommen bist.

Es ist halt immer die Frage, was man machen will. Und demnach sollte man sich auch entscheiden.


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

XAMPP werd ich auch nicht nehmen, zum entwickeln, testen und so isses vielleicht ganz nett und auch gut, aber produktiv - nein danke. Das ist mir doch zu unsicher. (ist ja fast alles offen zum testen etc.)


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Naja, XAMPP ist halt ein Sorglos-Paket für Einsteiger. Für alle die mehr wollen, die müssen sich halt mit der Materie etwas mehr befassen.


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

du kennst mich... ^^  -.-


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Ok um mal ein kleines "update" zu bringen:

Nachdem ich mich mit dem oben beschriebenen Anbieter stark (im negativen Sinne) auseinandergesetzt hab empfand ich es als das Beste mir einen anderen zu suchen.
Meine Wahl fiel auf Strato.

Nun habe ich den "Windows-Server MW-6" für 79€/Monat, bei 18 Monate Vertragslaufzeit.
Zum Paket gehört:
- Opteron™ 1218 HE (2x 2,6Ghz)
- 4Gb Arbeitsspeicher
- 2x 500Gb Festplattenspeicher (Hardwareraid 1)
- 10 Domains
- Windows Webserver 2003 oder 2008 (frei wechselbar, auch zwischen 32 und 64bit)
- FTP BackUp von 500Gb
- 2 IP Adressen
- Plesk 8.0 oder 9.0 oder 9.2 inkl.

Zudem hab ich noch ein Softwarepaket (Software von Magix und Adobe zum Websitekreieren - totaler schrott und Kaspersky09 - auch schrott) und nen (sehr billig wirkenden) 8Gb USB Stick dazubekommen. ^^

Die 79€/Monat kommen aus einer Monatsaktion vom August, darum findet Ihr jetzt nurnoch die 89€/Monat.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Server selbst:
Ich bin recht zufrieden.
Der Kundendienst ist schnell, freundlich und zuverlässig.
Eine Neuinstallation ist immer durchführbar und kostenlos. 2-4 Stunden sind angegeben, Windows Webserver 2008 64bit inkl. Plesk 9.2 zu installieren dauerte allerdings ~6 Stunden.
Die zweite IP lies sich nach ca. 15min nach der Freischaltung benutzen und Domains (ich habe bisher nur 2 .com Domains verwendet) waren innerhalb von 30min von Deutschland aus zu erreichen.
Bei den Domains kann man 10 kostenlos erstellen. Die kostenlosen Topleveldomains sind de/com/net/org/biz/info/eu. Andere TLD muss man für eine Monatliche gebühr dazubuchen: at/nl/es/co.uk/asia/mobi/tv/cc
Das Rechenzentrum steht in Berlin und ich erreiche es mit der Leitung meiner Arbeit (Leistung siehe Bild, ca. 10 andere mitarbeiter nutzen die Leitung) mit einem Durchschnittsping von 11ms. Minimum liegt bei 10ms und das höchste war 5-10mal 25ms bei 1000pings.

Speedtest von Arbeit aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speedtest vom Server aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings stimmen die Werte vom Server nicht, ich hatte wesentlich höhere Durchsatzraten beim Up- sowie Download - der Server in Frankfurt ist einfach zu lahm. xD
Aber sonst ist der Server stabil, er hat sich nie aufgehangen oder ist nie einfach so abgestürzt.
6 Stunden dauerbelastung, d.h. CPU auslastung auf 100% durchgängig, Arbeitsspeicher komplett ausgereizt sowie Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb waren auch kein Problem. (ja ich liebe MSSQL, PHP und perl sowie übergroße Tabellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG
Nira ^-^


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - wenn ich das richtig deute... wirst du sicher glücklich mit dem Server.... *g*



Um dir mal ne Antwort zu geben:
Ja - bisher bin ich glücklich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

